# My newest gun family photo!



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, took a new one tonight... Here's what I currently have...

ALL polymer except for the Buckmark. Next is either an XD45 or a PX4 40 cal. So, the polymer tradition will continue...


----------



## bac1023 (Oct 26, 2007)

Very nice. I too have a FiveseveN. They are very fun to shoot.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Looking good Ship. Have you had a chance to shoot that new rifle yet? Give us a report when you do.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Baldy said:


> Looking good Ship. Have you had a chance to shoot that new rifle yet? Give us a report when you do.


I will next week. WIll do!

I would have taken off this Thur and gone - but everyone else is already off, so I am stuck until next week.


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

Sweet!!!


----------



## H2 (Dec 20, 2007)

Nice stash....the gun on the bottom looks sick!!!!:smt033


----------



## Snowman (Jan 2, 2007)

What!? Where are the revolvers??? This collection is weak! :mrgreen:

Except for the Walthers, of course.


----------



## hopper810 (Jan 30, 2007)

shipwreck what's that ray gun on the bottom? never seen anything like that before. kind of cool looking though.:mrgreen:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Snowman said:


> What!? Where are the revolvers??? This collection is weak! :mrgreen:
> 
> Except for the Walthers, of course.


Sorry... Not a fan of revolvers. We all have our interests...

Besides the Walthers, I don't think the HK USPc or the rest of them are weak :buttkick: :smt082


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

hopper810 said:


> shipwreck what's that ray gun on the bottom? never seen anything like that before. kind of cool looking though.:mrgreen:


A FN PS90 carbine...

Never noticed the banner at the top of every page that says "FNForum.Net"? :mrgreen: That's a PS90 in the banner I made.

Here is a bigger pic of it... Has a 50 round mag...










It is my fav rifle. Much more ergonomic than traditional style rifles... Mine has a lot of mods, including a small polymer buttstock extension. I find that the little extra distance between my eyes and the EOtech sight works better


----------



## hopper810 (Jan 30, 2007)

it sure looks like a shooter. the more i look at the picture the more i warm up to some. take care talk to you later neighbor.:smt023


----------



## Snowman (Jan 2, 2007)

Shipwreck said:


> Sorry... Not a fan of revolvers. We all have our interests...
> 
> Besides the Walthers, I don't think the HK USPc or the rest of them are weak :buttkick: :smt082


:boxing: :smt043

Just ribbin' ya Ship. I know your feelings on revolvers, etc. My own collection only includes two revolvers, and I seem to shoot them the least. Still love 'em though...

:smt023


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

hopper810 said:


> it sure looks like a shooter. the more i look at the picture the more i warm up to some. take care talk to you later neighbor.:smt023


:mrgreen::mrgreen:

Maybe one day if U are my area, U can try it out...


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Snowman said:


> :boxing: :smt043
> 
> Just ribbin' ya Ship. I know your feelings on revolvers, etc. My own collection only includes two revolvers, and I seem to shoot them the least. Still love 'em though...
> 
> :smt023


I know, I was teasin' too.

Only the Ruger GP100 4" version in stainless is the only revolver that even catches my attention. But not enough to buy one... At least not yet...


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

I'm still waiting on my new barrel for my Buck Mark to take my new family portrait...


----------

